# Newfoundland Brewery - St Johns Newfoundland bottles



## RCO (Apr 12, 2020)

noticed these on ebay and I though these were interesting , as we don't often see many bottles from Newfoundland Canada on here . 

assuming there beer bottles but I don't really know anything about them , the price seems a little high , don't know what they'd be worth or how uncommon . St Johns is the largest city in Newfoundland so make sense that it had its own brewery back then , especially when considering how isolated it would of been from rest of world 














						Newfoundland Brewery Ltd St Johns Bottle Antique 1890s B 1 for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for Newfoundland Brewery Ltd St Johns Bottle Antique 1890s B 1. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah you really don't see much from Newfoundland, do you?  I don't think I've ever laid eyes on one in person.  The seller has a lot of other Newfoundland bottles for sale as well, some are a bit more reasonable in the $30 range, but still more than I'd pay especially when you factor in $20 for shipping.  I agree that most of those prices seem a bit much, and the seller doesn't seem to know that much about bottles based on some of the other listings, like describing a late 19th century druggist bottle as being from the 1820s!


----------



## RCO (Apr 12, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah you really don't see much from Newfoundland, do you?  I don't think I've ever laid eyes on one in person.  The seller has a lot of other Newfoundland bottles for sale as well, some are a bit more reasonable in the $30 range, but still more than I'd pay especially when you factor in $20 for shipping.  I agree that most of those prices seem a bit much, and the seller doesn't seem to know that much about bottles based on some of the other listings, like describing a late 19th century druggist bottle as being from the 1820s!




just noticed the seller had a couple other St johns bottles I hadn't seen before , saw the 1820 bottle in the search results , clearly says " since 1820 " not actually from that year 

also have a few more druggist bottles too all from St johns , not sure what one would be worth here , I'd imagine there is at least a couple Newfoundland collectors in Toronto based on the number of Newfoundland people there


----------



## RCO (Apr 12, 2020)

don't recall ever seeing this one before " American AW co St Johns "  

or the FB Wood co St Johns , I'm assuming both are 1900-10's era soda bottles ?


----------



## RCO (Apr 12, 2020)

I also wondered if they sold anything so I searched sold listings too , not much came up

but they did sell this bottle in Jan , from St Johns for " America Dry " , paper label bottle , they though it might be from the 50's but I wonder if its a bit earlier , only got 1 bid and sold for $40


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 13, 2020)

That America Dry bottle is pretty cool, not surprised that one sold.  Bet there aren't many others out there, if there are any at all.


----------



## RCO (Apr 14, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That America Dry bottle is pretty cool, not surprised that one sold.  Bet there aren't many others out there, if there are any at all.



don't know much about the history of America dry

 ( but did find one of there cans today , only the second time I've found anything from this brand )  

or how many paper labels would be out there , agree this one seems to be unique and doubtful there is many others if any


----------

